# Shoes?



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

what are the best shoes for 16 hour days?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I really like my Birkenstock London with slip resistant sole.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The "best" answer? Shoes that fit YOUR foot and provide the support YOU need.

My personal preference is Birkenstocks, but that is because they fit ME! I happen to prefer the Altons or the Pro Clogs.

Just like choosing your knives, TRY THEM ON! Wide, narrow, high arch, low arch, steel toe, clog, lace-up, whatever suits YOU!


----------



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

I am in a very unique situation as far as feet are concerned. I wear a prosthetic on my right leg and my left is missing toes and is completely flat footed. I don't think I have ever had a pair of work shoes that weren't excruciating.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>what are the best shoes for 16 hour days?
>>I wear a prosthetic on my right leg 
>>my left is missing toes

uhm,,, sorry about the disabilities, but zactly who do you think can answer that question?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Same here.
I have 2 pair, and when one sole wears out I wear the second pair while the first are being repaired.
Best investment I've ever made.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I really like Redwings. They seem better made than most brands and I find them very comfortable. But YMMV.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I like the Chefwear backless kitchen clogs. Comfy!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

After going through the same problem myself, I think the only approach is to find a shoe store that carries as many brands of kitchen shoes as possible, even if you have to drive a ways - it will be worth it!
I did this years ago and must have tried on 8 different styles. A few were comfortable enough, but then - perfect fit. I knew as soon as I tried it on and now just order new ones over the internet for a decent price when the old ones wear out. 
I had already tried brands that other people raved about, but didn't work for me. So, you just have to try them on yourself. My only regret is the ones I always wear that are so comfortable no matter how long my day, also happen to be as ugly as sin.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you should ask a doctor or other people with similar experience like yours. I hope you can find something that works much better.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Different strokes for different folks. Every foot and every persons opinion will be different.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I have unique issues due to back and left ankle problems. The best thing I ever did for myself was to see a physical therapist who specializes in foot/gait problems, and who fit me for custom orthotics. Then I went to a good, reputable shoe store (not a sleazy discount place) and got shoes that fit my feet and accommodated my orthotics. You may need to consider the same thing.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Your mention of a physical therapist reminded me of an experience I had.

My back was in excruciating pain once, and I went to a doctor. I had a twisted vertebra. I had to psych myself up for the pain before turning over in bed, it hurt so bad. The pain pretty much defined my personality--that's how much it was. It was the worst pain I've ever had. He prescribed pain killers and muscle relaxants. A week later I was no better. 

Then he referred me to a physical therapist. She bent my body a certain few ways, and by the next morning I was able to think straight, and the following day I had almost no pain. She saved me, and that's no exaggeration. She might be an exceptionally good one, I don't know, but I wish I had seen her first.

Physical therapists rock!


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Orthotics.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

My kitchen is nextdoor to the house, so early morning prep is in my slippers. Then i have 3 pairs of cheap trainers that are changed through the shift, as soon as i feel the need


----------



## chrisandcindy (Jun 4, 2009)

I still think that for the money Shoes for Crews are good but not great. I spent many hours in them but I don't have existing foot problems but I also worked mainly on cement floors for years.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

What works for me may not work for you, but IMHO...
I SWEAR by *Shoes for Crews*! I have tried wearing Converse Chucks (gimme a break, I was 18) and that was sub-optimal. I tried the non-slip version from Aramark... and slipped all day, everyday. I tried Red Wings - very, very well-made shoes, but very heavy. I really liked the ChefWear ones with the backwards looking 'Nike' symbol; a little tough to keep the interiors clean and the leather uppers stretched out over time. 
As for Shoes for Crews, I can't say enough. They are inexpensive, well made in my experience, and 100% keep you from slipping. I wear the Metro variety with very easily cleaned uppers. I purchase 2 pairs at the start of each school year and rotate on a daily basis. The inserts pop right out to allow the stank to make its way to another part of the house before I return the shoes to my feet. In all honesty, I even own SFC hiking shoes to wear on my daily walks.
I have all of my students purchase a pair at the start of their first year and have never heard one complaint on the quality, selection, price or comfort. Seriously. And if you can keep teenagers happy... well, enough said.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Shoes are a touchy subject. I wear orthotic inserts and require a stable shoe. If I can can grip the shoe with both hands and twist the shoe laterally, I won't even bother trying it on, this shoe will not provide any stability for the orthotic, and if I did wear it, I would turn from a mild-mannered cook into a crotchey demon within 1 hour.


----------



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

how do Shoes for Crews compare to Crocs? I mean other than the non-slip soles...

I used to wear my crocs all day and be pain free. Now that they are a yr or 2 old, thats not the case. They still provide comfort, but just not as long.

just wondering how the Shoes for Crews version compares. I love the feel of them and how light they are...


and no mine arent orange! But Mario rules!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I buy 2 pairs of the SFC at the start of each school year and rotate each day. That said, I think they are still as comfortable as the first day I got them, nearly a year later. I have worn some of them for greater than 2 years without problems of giving up any comfort; rather, the soles had just worn out.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I do some pretty hard physical work. I try not to buy shoes made in China, though not all of them are bad. I am still using my English-made "Hotter" brand shoes 3 years later and they are way better than any others I've used, even after 3 years of hard use. By hard use I mean in water, struggling through attic spaces, climbing ladders, hot rooftops, in mud once in a while, and they still can be polished to a classy look. They still look good enough to wear in a fancy restaurant when polished.

Hotter shoes absolutely rock. Very nice fit, comfort and durability for sure!!


----------



## chrisandcindy (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not intending for this to be advertising for Shoes For Crews but I regularly get a full year out of a pair of their tennis shoes and that is working in then six days per week and long hours each day. The main difference is you can pick them up for 30-50 dollars per pair which is cheaper than most any other shoe and they do not slip in any kind of floor condition i have encountered in the kitchen.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Naot....open back...nordic line I think....very expensive...but the best I have
found...fairly non slip....removeable cork insole....insole is expensive as well....just the best I've found after an odd 30 years.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

We have the Shoes for Crews program here at work, where you can order through HR and they are delivered here, with the cost deducted across three paychecks, very handy.
The shoes seem to be of great quality.
I don't use the program because I am very happy with the birkie londons.
I also don't like that I can't try on a SFC before I buy it.
Yes, you can return it, but then it becomes a time issue.
Seems like a good program for those that use it though.


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

I had the $55 shoes for crews clogs that were insanely comfortable but only lasted me a couple of months which is totally not worth the price. my girlfriend was down at the beach in may and found a pair of cooking crocs for $15 and brought them home to me. I've been wearing them since then about 12 hours a day everyday and I can honestly say I havent wanted to complain yet.


----------



## kdip08 (Feb 7, 2012)

Try Calzuros! www.calzuro.com

One of the most comfortable shoes for standing for long periods of time! I love them and their not overpriced!


----------

